# Updating PTE marks in EOI after the invite



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Friends, I have a question:

I just missed my 79+ in PTE by a very very small margin and I have next exam only on 19th September. I have already submitted the EOI but I'm not going to make it with current points. 

If I get 79+ on 19th Sept, result will be declared only on 20th September. And also the EOI round will be there on the same day. May I already update my score as 79 in each section on 19th of September? And once I get the invitation, I update EOI with the correct score. I'm hoping that my score will be more than 79 in each section and I will only increase it when I update in EOI and points will remain same.

Why I want to do that? - Because a week later I'll be 33, and lose points and don't know when I'm going to get an invite next.

Risk - 
1. What if result is not declared on 20th September but I get an invite. And result is positive but comes only on 21st September.
2. What if I don't get 79+ but have received an invite. Can I update my EOI again?

Could someone please suggest, which way is correct? I'm just trying to manipulate the things a little bit in my favor when I'm running out of luck, no intention of doing any illegal thing. So please let me know what consequence it may have.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Friends, I have a question:
> 
> I just missed my 79+ in PTE by a very very small margin and I have next exam only on 19th September. I have already submitted the EOI but I'm not going to make it with current points.
> 
> ...


1. Wrong declaration in EOI means visa refusal, which means your PTE scores you will declare must be accurate.
2. Once you got your invite, your can no longer edit your EOI. (But it will be unlocked after the 60 day duration expires).
3. Too stupid if you ask me, risking your EOI with 100% chance of failure.

The correct approach to your concern is to PASS your PTE with 79+, edit your EOI and wait for the next round since you will have a huge change with this approach, minus other concerns on your EOI that I have no idea.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> 1. Wrong declaration in EOI means visa refusal, which means your PTE scores you will declare must be accurate.
> 2. Once you got your invite, your can no longer edit your EOI. (But it will be unlocked after the 60 day duration expires).
> 3. Too stupid if you ask me, risking your EOI with 100% chance of failure.
> 
> The correct approach to your concern is to PASS your PTE with 79+, edit your EOI and wait for the next round since you will have a huge change with this approach, minus other concerns on your EOI that I have no idea.


I agree with markymark5 and I have a suggestion. If you are too confident on 79+ in PTE, why don't you prepone the test to an earlier date which gives you required cushion to go through the process. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

dirkemeert said:


> Friends, I have a question:
> 
> I just missed my 79+ in PTE by a very very small margin and I have next exam only on 19th September. I have already submitted the EOI but I'm not going to make it with current points.
> 
> ...


I would also suggest not to mess things up by giving false information in EOI. As you are confident, go ahead and get 79+ within a week before you turn 33 instead of waiting for 19 September. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

ArGo said:


> I would also suggest not to mess things up by giving false information in EOI. As you are confident, go ahead and get 79+ within a week before you turn 33 instead of waiting for 19 September.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


I will add another point to be taken on this. If you are really confident, re-schedule your exam UP TO 5-7 days before the invitation round. Why? There were times that the results will be available after 5 days. It happens, trust me.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

*good to know this*

Thanks to all of you.
I really don't want to mess up things so not going to make any wrong information. And will wait for the test results.

I can't prepone the exam since there is only one test center in Belgium which conducts exam only once a month and sometimes once in two months. So no dates before 19 Septemeber. No center in Netherlands. And the one in Paris has exam on a weekday, can't get off from office for whole day (running out of leaves).

*I feel that I can achieve 79+ this time. But you never know how the luck will be on that day. I have missed it in my first attempt with a small margin. Hoping for the things in my favor this time.

Thank you all once again!


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> I will add another point to be taken on this. If you are really confident, re-schedule your exam UP TO 5-7 days before the invitation round. Why? There were times that the results will be available after 5 days. It happens, trust me.


How you got so low in reading and speaking in second attempt? Was it too difficult in second attempt or it was a different test center with bad facilities or PTE messed up with results?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> How you got so low in reading and speaking in second attempt? Was it too difficult in second attempt or it was a different test center with bad facilities or PTE messed up with results?


I think I was being f***ed up on my 2nd attempt. That's my worst of all of my attempts in PTE.

I remember that during the exam, I'm forcing myself speaking loudly (which is a NO NO), I placed my microphone near my lips (should be on level with my nose, my opinion though) and I suddenly got a cold on the test day. Lucky isn't it?

Regarding the test center, there's only one PTE test sites here in my country so I have no choice although there's a certain point in time that I consider taking PTE in Hong Kong after my second attempt, which didn't happened. Facilities were ok although during speaking part, everyone's speaking aloud. On my 3rd try, I didn't give a darn on everyone else and just focus on my speaking.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> I think I was being f***ed up on my 2nd attempt. That's my worst of all of my attempts in PTE.
> 
> I remember that during the exam, I'm forcing myself speaking loudly (which is a NO NO), I placed my microphone near my lips (should be on level with my nose, my opinion though) and I suddenly got a cold on the test day. Lucky isn't it?
> 
> Regarding the test center, there's only one PTE test sites here in my country so I have no choice although there's a certain point in time that I consider taking PTE in Hong Kong after my second attempt, which didn't happened. Facilities were ok although during speaking part, everyone's speaking aloud. On my 3rd try, I didn't give a darn on everyone else and just focus on my speaking.


Ok. Thanks for the info. So it was your 3rd attempt. But it is appearing as 5th..typo?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Ok. Thanks for the info. So it was your 3rd attempt. But it is appearing as 5th..typo?


It is my 5th attempt. Not worth posting those since I was 2-4 marks short to get at least 79 on one of the bands lol. I've scored 78 on both speaking and writing on my 4th attempt.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Friends, I have a question:
> 
> I just missed my 79+ in PTE by a very very small margin and I have next exam only on 19th September. I have already submitted the EOI but I'm not going to make it with current points.
> 
> ...


I am just curious to know how will you know how much you will get in each section, cos once you get invite, EOI is locked with whatever you predicted in each section.

And recently PTE result is not coming in 24 hrs as it used to.


----------

